# Swordy shootout



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Who's Fishing this?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

we did. did pretty with swords. landed 2. a 209.6 and a 246.3 just a little short on the board to win and there was no second place. biggest was 343.8 by flat dangerous and they took aggregate from use by 45# with a 155.3 at the last minute. but that's tournament fishing. fun tourney will fish it next year if they have it again.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

*couple of pics*

there was Tim Kline
Adam Peebles
Jim McKee
tim gerow
and me Cliff Pack
there's always next year


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Fun tourney, Cliff we will win it next year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job Cliff, even if you didn't win.


----------

